# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  Francia cambia su modelo energético y apuesta por las renovables, reduciendo la nuclear

## termopar

Francia tendrá mucha nuclear pero apuesta por la renovable.  Si fuera tan beneficiosa la energía nuclear, y siendo lideres como son, por qué cambian? Igual no es tan rentable y quizás demasiado peligrosa.




> “Somos el primer país con una legislación global contra el cambio climático”. Así ha cerrado este martes la ministra de Ecología francesa Ségolène Royal la sesión de la Asamblea Nacional que ha aprobado la Ley de Transición Energética. Con el apoyo de los ecologistas, el Gobierno de François Hollande se ha equipado de una ambiciosa normativa para cambiar el modelo energético promoviendo las fuentes renovables, el transporte limpio y la edificación sostenible. Francia, que limita de paso su potente energía nuclear, busca así reducir su factura energética y ponerse a la cabeza de Europa en reducción de gases de efecto invernadero. El Gobierno, que presentó su proyecto en julio pasado, confía en que la nueva ley genere un nuevo mercado tecnológico con más empleo y mayor competitividad.
> 
> El Gobierno de Hollande quiere llegar a la próxima Cumbre del Clima, a celebrar en París en diciembre próximo, como el alumno más aventajado. Aunque el presidente de la República se ha mostrado pesimista sobre las posibilidades de alcanzar un acuerdo global en dicha cumbre, apuesta firmemente por esta revolución energética.
> 
> MÁS INFORMACIÓN
> Hollande retoma el discurso verde y anuncia una “transición ecológica”
> La ley ha obtenido 308 votos a favor y 217 en contra. El principal partido de la oposición, la derechista UMP (Unión por un Movimiento Popular) ha rechazado la norma por considerar que será necesario cerrar 24 reactores nucleares en diez años. El diputado socialista Christophe Bouillon ha asegurado que esta no es una "ley antinuclear". Con ella, el Gobierno socialista pretende reducir en un 40% las emisiones de gas de efecto invernadero de aquí a 2030 y dividirlas por cuatro en 2050, que las energías renovables generen el 32% del total del consumo a finales de 2030 y dividir por dos el consumo de la energía final en 2050.* En el país más nuclearizado del mundo (en proporción al número de habitantes), la potencia actual de la energía nuclear queda congelada y no deberá suponer más del 50 % de la producción de electricidad en 2025*.
> 
> El plan de acción es importante y cuenta con un presupuesto de 10.000 millones en tres años. Cada año se renovarán 500.000 edificios. En una enmienda de última hora, todas las viviendas francesas deberán renovarse antes de 2030 para consumir menos energía. Se ha establecido un techo de consumo por metro cuadrado y año. Se simplificarán los papeleos para las licencias de obras. Toda nueva obra deberá tener en cuenta las normas medioambientales y los inmuebles públicos serán de energía positiva (generarán más de lo que gastan).
> ...



Fuente: http://internacional.elpais.com/inte...06_225187.html

----------


## F. Lázaro

Contesto lo mismo que he contestado en el hilo del coste de la desalación fotovoltaica donde ramon también hablaba de lo mismo:

Francia va a hacer eso por obligación... van a cambiar lo justito su modelo energético para cumplir con la Directiva 2009/28/CE, es algo que ya se sabía hace tiempo. La UE obliga en dicha directiva a que Francia en el _Horizonte 2020_ tenga una cuota de un 23% de renovables y un 10% de transportes usando biocombustibles. No lo hacen por gusto precisamente.

España en ese aspecto ya hizo los deberes, eso sí, a precio de oro. Sobre el 10% de biocombustible en España no sé ahora mismo como estará ese tema.

----------


## termopar

Bueno, entonces, según tu razonamiento, España, "que no va a cumplir la directiva para 2020 (y es de obligado cumplimiento)", no debería extender la vida de las centrales nucleares, dado que para cumplirlo toda nueva generación debería ser renovable. La directiva para los franceses es diferente que para los españoles? En nuestro pais también está aprobada, que hace el ministro intentando ampliar vida útil de nucleares sin cumplir la directiva entonces?

Aquí vamos al revés, promoviendo la nuclear cuando en realidad deberíamos deshacernos de ella. 

Si Francia aprobó esta directiva (no se la impusieron) no creo que económicamente y socialmente le salga negativo. Y de costes nucleares creo que saben bastante. Seria pegarse un disparo en el pie. La nuclear no es la panacea energética, tal y como se intenta dar a entender por aquí. Si realmente fuera así, Francia no se lo habría pensado y no habría admitido una directiva así.

----------


## quien es quien

> Bueno, entonces, según tu razonamiento, España, "que no va a cumplir la directiva para 2020 (y es de obligado cumplimiento)", no debería extender la vida de las centrales nucleares, dado que para cumplirlo toda nueva generación debería ser renovable. La directiva para los franceses es diferente que para los españoles? En nuestro pais también está aprobada, que hace el ministro intentando ampliar vida útil de nucleares sin cumplir la directiva entonces?
> 
> Aquí vamos al revés, promoviendo la nuclear cuando en realidad deberíamos deshacernos de ella. 
> 
> Si Francia aprobó esta directiva (no se la impusieron) no creo que económicamente y socialmente le salga negativo. Y de costes nucleares creo que saben bastante. Seria pegarse un disparo en el pie. La nuclear no es la panacea energética, tal y como se intenta dar a entender por aquí. Si realmente fuera así, Francia no se lo habría pensado y no habría admitido una directiva así.


Francia puede haber dicho misa en Europa, que si Alemania y/o el resto dicen que se firme esta directiva, se firma. Y si se firma, hay que cumplirla. Incluso los franceses.

----------


## termopar

Más razón para que España también cumpla

----------


## NoRegistrado

Lo que está claro es que el mundo va hacia las renovables, en la medida en que la técnica lo va permitiendo.
Dudar de eso es tener una venda en los ojos.

 España está perdiendo un tiempo precioso para posicionarse.
Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## quien es quien

> Más razón para que España también cumpla


Y ¿cuáles son las cuotas de España? Porque igual es que no llegamos al porcentaje en nucleares, o lo tenemos ajustado o cumplido.

----------


## quien es quien

> Lo que está claro es que el mundo va hacia las renovables, en la medida en que la técnica lo va permitiendo.
> Dudar de eso es tener una venda en los ojos.
> 
>  España está perdiendo un tiempo precioso para posicionarse.
> Saludos. Miguel.


Nadie niega que las renovables son el futuro y España se lo está perdiendo, como siempre.

----------


## termopar

> Y ¿cuáles son las cuotas de España? Porque igual es que no llegamos al porcentaje en nucleares, o lo tenemos ajustado o cumplido.


Para renovables, Francia debe tener el 23%, para España, el 20%. Hasta el 2011, íbamos en buen camino de cumplir, desde entonces, como los cangrejos. Y si hay incumplimiento,  habrá multa. Otra más.

En nucleares,  me imagino que se ha confundido,  no hay cuotas, es una energía no renovable

----------


## F. Lázaro

La cantidad de energía eléctrica que España produjo mediante energías renovables en 2013 llegó a superar el 40%, con lo cual, seguir metiendo energías renovables para producir energía eléctrica sinceramente creo que es un sin sentido actualmente, nuestro sistema ya de por sí está sobre dimensionado, como para dimensionarlo aún más.

El problema en España no está en meter más molinos y más paneles solares, tenemos muchísima potencia instalada en renovables. El problema está en la casi nula energía renovable que se usa en los demás sectores que no sean el eléctrico: como por ejemplo el poco uso de energías renovables en calefacción, usos domésticos, transportes, etc.

Posibles soluciones: quitar de una vez las trabas al autoconsumo energético, agua caliente sanitaria solar, fomentar el uso de la energía eléctrica en detrimento del gas natural para uso doméstrico e industrial y del petróleo para los transportes, etc. Así reducimos nuestra dependencia de esas fuentes a la vez que aumentamos el consumo eléctrico (el cual hoy en día un gran porcentaje prodece de energías renovables). A la vez, se podría hacer una redistribución del coste de la factura eléctrica, eliminando las primas y en todo caso distribuirlas en los PGE u otras fórmulas para hacer el uso de la energía eléctrica más competitivo frente al petróleo y el gas natural.

De esa forma ya estaríamos matando varios pájaros de un tiro:

- Reducir nuestra dependencia energética del exterior.
- Reducción de las emisiones de CO2.
- Una mayor cuota de energías renovables dentro de la energía primaria consumida.
- Reducción de la factura eléctrica.

--------

Por otro lado, es indudable que las energías renovables cada vez van a tener más peso, y España no debe quedarse fuera, pero el que cada vez haya una mayor participación de energías renovables no debería implicar acabar con la energía nuclear. De hecho, yo, personalmente seguiría apostando por ella. Por algo muy simple... supone una fuente segura y estable, y en cualquier sistema energético se debe tener al menos una mínima cantidad (no menos de 1/4 parte de la potencia total del sistema). Por no hablar de la cantidad de empresas y puestos de trabajo relacionados la energía nuclear en nuestro país, todo se iría al garete.

Y entre generar CO2 o residuos nucleares, yo opto por lo segundo. Los residuos nucleares se pueden mantener confinados y almacenados en algún punto, con extremas medidas de seguridad obviamente. El CO2 no se puede confinar, una vez que se libera en la atmósfera... sus consecuencias también son impredecibles a largo plazo. Con un poco de suerte, y su correspondiente dosis de I+D+i, podremos acabar con los residuos nucleares en un futuro.

----------

Jonasino (28-may-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Desde luego F.Lázaro me tienes alucinando de cómo a las 5 de la mañana has podido redactar un post tan acertado que refleja de pe a pa lo que yo también pienso sobre este tema. Enhorabuena y que sigas ilustrandonos con tus conocimientos y sobre todo con tus pies en el suelo. Gracias

----------

F. Lázaro (29-may-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

> La cantidad de energía eléctrica que España produjo mediante energías renovables en 2013 llegó a superar el 40%, con lo cual, seguir metiendo energías renovables para producir energía eléctrica sinceramente creo que es un sin sentido actualmente, nuestro sistema ya de por sí está sobre dimensionado, como para dimensionarlo aún más.
> 
> El problema en España no está en meter más molinos y más paneles solares, tenemos muchísima potencia instalada en renovables. El problema está en la casi nula energía renovable que se usa en los demás sectores que no sean el eléctrico: como por ejemplo el poco uso de energías renovables en calefacción, usos domésticos, transportes, etc.
> 
> Posibles soluciones: quitar de una vez las trabas al autoconsumo energético, agua caliente sanitaria solar, fomentar el uso de la energía eléctrica en detrimento del gas natural para uso doméstrico e industrial y del petróleo para los transportes, etc. Así reducimos nuestra dependencia de esas fuentes a la vez que aumentamos el consumo eléctrico (el cual hoy en día un gran porcentaje prodece de energías renovables). A la vez, se podría hacer una redistribución del coste de la factura eléctrica, eliminando las primas y en todo caso distribuirlas en los PGE u otras fórmulas para hacer el uso de la energía eléctrica más competitivo frente al petróleo y el gas natural.
> 
> De esa forma ya estaríamos matando varios pájaros de un tiro:
> 
> - Reducir nuestra dependencia energética del exterior.
> ...


 Yo lo que veo es que mucha gente enfoca las renovables de una forma equivocada, me explico: lo plantean en forma de grandes complejos productores de energía para luego distribuirla, al estilo de una instalación nuclear, una central térmica, etc...
Pero, en realidad, el éxito de las renovables tipo fotovoltaica, eólica y solar térmica está en la pequeña producción a nivel doméstico y pequeña industria. Muchos pequeños puntos de producción que abastezcan la mayor parte de las necesidades energéticas del país, bien en la misma casa o en pequeños núcleos.
Por lo tanto yo apuesto porque el autoconsumo sea la principal fuente de abastecimiento doméstico y de pymes, con lo que nos quitamos un porcentaje muy importante.

 En cuanto a la nuclear, en mi opinión, calificarlas de "seguras", creo que no es lo adecuado, sobre todo por las terribles consecuencias de sus accidentes. Todas las instalaciones que han sufrido accidentes con graves consecuencias han sido calificadas de "muy seguras" hasta el día anterior al cataclismo. Una energía es segura cuando pase lo que pase no tenga consecuencias, o al menos mínimas sobre todo para el futuro.
 Una cosa es que las medidas de seguridad más o menos funcionen, pero cuando son necesarias tantas es porque es muy peligroso.

 En cuanto a los residuos, pues es una herencia que estamos dejando sin saber qué va a pasar con ellos, confiando en que en un futuro se descubra algo milagroso que los desactive. Lo cual debería ser inaceptable desde todo punto de vista. Porque pensamos que vamos a tener un crecimiento tecnológico continuado a lo largo de siglos, pero la historia nos dice que eso no es cierto. Después de cada período en el que determinada civilización ha mostrado unos magníficos avances tecnológicos, ha seguido otro de un retroceso en el mismo campo. La caída de los grandes imperios como el romano, la "pequeña Edad de Hielo", un conflicto bélico, un fenómeno natural, etc..., es algo que se va a repetir, solo nuestra arrogancia nos impide ser lo suficientemente humildes para aceptarlo.

 Y ya para terminar, justificar los puestos de trabajo para mantener y potenciar la energía nuclear, es tan ilógico como cuando se utiliza el mismo razonamiento para mantener el trasvase o la producción de carbón. Por esa misma regla de tres, y exagerando un poco, habría que mantener la esclavitud, ya que había mucha gente que trabajaba en la captura, venta y transporte de esclavos. Como digo, es un poco exagerado, pero hay multitud de ejemplos que lo puedrían ilustrar.

 Con todo esto quiero decir que debemos avanzar y apostar por la investigación y puesta en práctica de energías que sean seguras de verdad, e ir eliminando en la medida en que se pueda, poco a poco, las basadas en la combustión de fósiles y nucleares.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

termopar (28-may-2015)

----------


## termopar

> La cantidad de energía eléctrica que España produjo mediante energías renovables en 2013 llegó a superar el 40%, con lo cual, seguir metiendo energías renovables para producir energía eléctrica sinceramente creo que es un sin sentido actualmente, nuestro sistema ya de por sí está sobre dimensionado, como para dimensionarlo aún más.
> 
> El problema en España no está en meter más molinos y más paneles solares, tenemos muchísima potencia instalada en renovables. El problema está en la casi nula energía renovable que se usa en los demás sectores que no sean el eléctrico: como por ejemplo el poco uso de energías renovables en calefacción, usos domésticos, transportes, etc.
> 
> Posibles soluciones: quitar de una vez las trabas al autoconsumo energético, agua caliente sanitaria solar, fomentar el uso de la energía eléctrica en detrimento del gas natural para uso doméstrico e industrial y del petróleo para los transportes, etc. Así reducimos nuestra dependencia de esas fuentes a la vez que aumentamos el consumo eléctrico (el cual hoy en día un gran porcentaje prodece de energías renovables). A la vez, se podría hacer una redistribución del coste de la factura eléctrica, eliminando las primas y en todo caso distribuirlas en los PGE u otras fórmulas para hacer el uso de la energía eléctrica más competitivo frente al petróleo y el gas natural.
> 
> De esa forma ya estaríamos matando varios pájaros de un tiro:
> 
> - Reducir nuestra dependencia energética del exterior.
> ...


En la energía distribuida, estoy completamente de acuerdo. Es incomprensible no permitir su desarrollo. Y es uno de los puntos mas criticables de la política energética actual. 

Sobre la energía nuclear, sigo pensando que si se amplían las vidas útiles de las centrales, ya no se estarán usando en condiciones de máximas garantías. Si se hace es para seguir teniendo ingresos ya amortizados para las grandes compañías energéticas. Si les sale rentable seguirán y si no salen rentables no. Y garantizar la seguridad en una superestructura fuera de su vida útil, es, no costoso, sino muy costoso. Así que en realidad lo que se está negociando es el nivel de seguridad de la ampliación o los costes encubiertos y subvencionados (esto último sería ridículo si fuera así). Las eléctricas ya hicieron un amago de no renovar. A mi me pone los pelos de punta que se esté "negociando" la ampliación de la vida útil. 

Con respecto a si es necesaria la nuclear por diversificación y seguridad de suministro. Yo creo que no, Alemania así lo está haciendo y eso que es mucho mas dependiente de una única fuente de gas, Rusia. En España el gas esta muy diversificado, con orígenes muy distintos gracias al gas licuado. El mix de producción español es, a su vez, de los mas diversificados de Europa. No me preocuparía por esto.  

Que se perderían puestos de trabajo, no me cabe duda, pero serían reconversiones, como la que se está haciendo con el carbón. Con una diferencia, al minero es difícil cambiarle de sector. El nuclear es básicamente ingeniería, reconvertible muy fácilmente. Y la tecnología nuclear ha dejado de ser imprescindible en todos los aspectos. 

Y no estamos discutiendo aquí si queremos mas CO2 o menos. Lo que se discute es usar mas renovable. Interconexiones internacionales, sistemas de almacenamiento, etc mejores para facilitar su uso. El usar el gas es transitorio, puntual y únicamente de apoyo a la energía que realmente nos independizaría en su suministro. Como se suele decir, por si un dia deja de hacer viento, sol o no llueve. 

Las exigencias a España no son muy altas y de hecho bastante factibles (hay paises con renovables por encima del 50%) y aun asi no cumpliremos. 

Y que el mayor problema de españa no es la parte electrica sino la demanda en calefacción (y su ahorro) y transporte, está claro. Pero todas deben de seguir esforzándose para alcanzar objetivos. Además, la parte eléctrica cada vez sera más influyente si se siguen desarrollando sistemas electricos en transporte y calefacción.

----------

NoRegistrado (28-may-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

Pero vamos a ver, es que no entiendo tampoco las directrices europeas, parece que siempre van poniendo palos en las ruedas.
Es más barata las energías renovables que las nucleares??? Si aumentamos el % de renovables, bajará el precio de la factura de la luz? o subirá? es que si sube prefiero que se queden las cosas como están o se apueste por la energía nuclear.
Pero es que en Europa somos todos muy guays, y luego a los que les cuesta más trabajo pagar sus ocurrencias es la gente con menos recursos.
Prefiero 1000 veces la energía nuclear a cualquier otra si es más barata.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Pero vamos a ver, es que no entiendo tampoco las directrices europeas, parece que siempre van poniendo palos en las ruedas.
> Es más barata las energías renovables que las nucleares??? Si aumentamos el % de renovables, bajará el precio de la factura de la luz? o subirá? es que si sube prefiero que se queden las cosas como están o se apueste por la energía nuclear.
> Pero es que en Europa somos todos muy guays, y luego a los que les cuesta más trabajo pagar sus ocurrencias es la gente con menos recursos.
> Prefiero 1000 veces la energía nuclear a cualquier otra si es más barata.


Insuperable Pablo Velasco, ni no existiera habría que inventarlo.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

